# Dear Sanrta, bring me a Crypt Cleanup Crew!!



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

What are the safest algae removing critters for a Crypt only, CO2 submersed tank??
I am thinking Amano shrimp and Otocinclus.
Any input would be appreciated!
Maybe Santa will reply to this thread and make believers out of us.
Bill Reichert


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I can tell you what not to ask for....


----------

